# i love my baby..



## mzreyes (May 3, 2007)

*yup yup I love my boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Today he took me shopping in Walnut creek and bought me..

-the juicy couture daydreamer bag- green and dark blue (nordstrom)




-Nars powder-foundation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- sephora
-smashbox camera-ready concealor- sephora

small, yet big. tahahahahaha!!!! He prolly got tired of hearing me bitch about how bad I wanted these three things. lol...*


----------



## juli (May 3, 2007)

oh the bag i wanna seee.... nice nice nice haul from the 
boi!!  

I shall go play on nordies~


----------



## macface (May 3, 2007)

enjoy your new haul wannaa see pic.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 3, 2007)

you gotta love juicy girl!!!  daydreamers are the best this summer!  LUCKY GIRL!


----------



## cosmo_girl (May 3, 2007)

Great haul! How do u like that NARS powder foundation, does it last, hows the coverage? I've been wanting to try it.


----------



## mistella (May 3, 2007)

Aww! that's sweet.


----------



## mzreyes (May 3, 2007)

yes girlies I lovee my bag!!! I'll take a picture of it. It fits all my crap (long wallet, chunky makeup bag, nintendo ds, digi cam, lotion) in it, with room to spare. The cell phone pocket is big enough to hold my treo too!!!! thats so cool!!! 

cosmo girl: So far, I really like the powder.. When I was at sephora and first swatched it on my hand, it looked really light and I didn't think it would cover a damn thing. lol.. But the MA tried it on my face and I think it covered just as good as studiofix (I hate studiofix!). But yea.. It doesn't look heavy, and coverage is great. I tend to get a bit oily, with studiofix I reapplied like 2 hours later. With nars, I reapply about 4 hours later. I love it!! expensive though...


----------



## mzreyes (May 3, 2007)

pic posted!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 3, 2007)

Ooooohhh, you lucky ducky! That bag looks awesome! But, I am LMAO at the lashes in the background!


----------



## mzreyes (May 3, 2007)

tahahhahaha!!! those are my infamous NYC glamour lashes


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 3, 2007)

Love the bag and yes, I agree, the lashes are killing me~


----------



## MACisME (May 3, 2007)

not a fan of juicy but thats a cute bag =)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 3, 2007)

Haha, isn't it great when they listen to what we want and take care of us. Enjoy


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

I showed my HB your thread and told him 'I wonder where all those nice guys are?' and he got mad-LOL 'r u saying i never buy you stuff?' 
I was just teasing him - it was so funny 
Ps: love your purse


----------



## xJUDYx (May 3, 2007)

cuuute purse!


----------



## cosmo_girl (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_yes girlies I lovee my bag!!! I'll take a picture of it. It fits all my crap (long wallet, chunky makeup bag, nintendo ds, digi cam, lotion) in it, with room to spare. The cell phone pocket is big enough to hold my treo too!!!! thats so cool!!! 

cosmo girl: So far, I really like the powder.. When I was at sephora and first swatched it on my hand, it looked really light and I didn't think it would cover a damn thing. lol.. But the MA tried it on my face and I think it covered just as good as studiofix (I hate studiofix!). But yea.. It doesn't look heavy, and coverage is great. I tend to get a bit oily, with studiofix I reapplied like 2 hours later. With nars, I reapply about 4 hours later. I love it!! expensive though..._

 


Thanks mzreyes (is your last name reyes? Im a reyes too) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So back on topic here....thanks for the info about the foundation. Im going to have to try  NARS then. The closest Sephora to me is in Pleasanton though so Im going to have to make a trip up there when I have some time.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 7, 2007)

I just gotta say this, have you been to Valley Fair mall where they have the Juicy Couture store?  I was in heaven last Saturday!


----------



## mzreyes (May 7, 2007)

There's a store?!!! 0o0o0o0 I gotta tell my bf.. He's gonna be so pissed... lol!!! I must go see


----------



## stefania905 (May 7, 2007)

Gorgeousssss!!!!


----------



## juicyaddict (May 8, 2007)

yup, a freestanding store... OMG!!!!  it is juicy heaven girl!  check out the mall's website...http://westfield.com/valleyfair/ours...tore&initial=J


----------



## triccc (May 8, 2007)

can i borrow him!? haha

how sweet of him!


----------



## c00ki312 (May 17, 2007)

love the bag! my bf's the same. if i dont shut up about something i see, he'll buy me the product to keep me quiet lol


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 18, 2007)

awesome :] that bag is super cute


----------

